# Acer Aspire 5920 Wireless not Working



## NSizzle (May 20, 2010)

I have had my Acer Aspire 5920 for about 2 years now and I was generally happy with it. Although there seems to be a load of crap that insists on showing itself on startup that I decided not to shut it down; instead I just close the laptop lid and let it hibernate.

There used to be no problem with the wireless regardless of me 'turning off' the laptop in this way. Recently however, if I leave my laptop hibernating overnight - long periods, basically - the wireless connection to my broadband hub just stops working. This is a recent occurrence.

There is a wireless switch on the side of the laptop that the 'Diagnose and Repair' command keeps insisting is off. But it's on. It's very much on. I always try (in vain) turning it off and on again but I notice the orange LED by the switch is always flashing (as opposed to being solid when everything's working).

The only way to get it to work is by restarting my laptop. As this process takes about 20 minutes, I'm not keen on having to do that every time my wireless connection DECIDED it doesn't want to work.

Also, I can not recall any recent changes in my routine or downloaded any new drivers that justifies this antisocial behaviour.

Please help! 

Cheers


----------



## goldmercury (Aug 7, 2008)

I've seen similar issue with Acer, it's down to the Acer software that runs instead of the windows inbuilt power management software.

My advice is to go into the control panel and uninstall all acer software off the system. Reboot then go into the power management settings and make sure the wireless is not set to turn off if un-active. This should fix the issue. And your system will run fast as it's not loading up the Acer junk.


----------



## NSizzle (May 20, 2010)

Oh my god! That was going to be my second question on these forums - "How do I stop these annoying acer things popping up on startup?"

You, my friend, own the phrase 'two birds, one stone.'

Cheers

EDIT: Ok, how do i actually go about uninstalling all the Acer software rubbish from my system through the control panel?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi programs and features then uninstall


----------

